# Boys VS girls



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Most people say there isn't really a difference in behavior in boys and girl hedgehogs. I have heard that boys have " boy time" What does this mean? Do they get hissy fits, or want to cuddle with you every minute of every day? I saw the earlier post about this but I don't understand. Do girls have something like this?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Boy time is when they uh, enjoy themselves.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I removed a reply due to it's descriptive nature. Please remember there are younger members on here and keep the replies appropriate.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh....Does this "personal time" last a long time? Or Is it just once?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sometimes a few times a day according to some owners of males.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Nancy, I asked no one for much detail. I wanted to make sure the male would not be mean or grumpy. No one wants a grumpy hedgehog. I understand very well that this website is child friendly. And thank you Christemo for your info.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

kittyeats said:


> Nancy, I asked no one for much detail. I wanted to make sure the male would not be mean or grumpy. No one wants a grumpy hedgehog. I understand very well that this website is child friendly. And thank you Christemo for your info.


I think what Nancy meant is that someone else replied WITH descriptions and she had to remove it. ^_^
Boy time varies with each hog. I've only ever caught my boy a few times, about 3 or so. While others catch theirs often, while some don't catch them at all. Some boys show no evidence of ever attempting boy time, and some need heavy duty detergents


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

> Some boys show no evidence of ever attempting boy time, and some need heavy duty detergents


 hahahaha :lol: I actually laughed out loud. I have a boy and I find some evidence but nothing requiring heavy detergents yet lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

kittyeats said:


> Nancy, I asked no one for much detail. I wanted to make sure the male would not be mean or grumpy. No one wants a grumpy hedgehog. I understand very well that this website is child friendly. And thank you Christemo for your info.


It was nothing at all to do with anything you said.  Someone replied with a very descriptive post, too descriptive for some of our younger members.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I understand Nancy.


----------

